# Winterizing



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

When winterizing this year I pushed the pink stuff through all the lines using the water pump. Two questions:

a ) do I still have to pump some in through the city water connection using a hand pump?

b ) do I need to pump some into the built-in black tank back flush system?

many thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It would be easier to just use a compressor to blow those lines out.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It would be easier to just use a compressor to blow those lines out.


X2. I just winterized my 260 FL this past weekend. I drained the water system first. pushed the the check valve that is on the city connection and think most if not all the water did move so when I ran the pink in it pushed it out but I did use my compressor to blow out the lines.
Now a plus would have been if Keystone had used a similar quick connect on that coiled blue hose that came with my exterior sink.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I drain all the water and use the compressed air method. The only anti-freeze I use is in the drain p-traps. Makes it very easy and a lot less messy. Don't forget to drain the water heater!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

MacTeam said:


> When winterizing this year I pushed the pink stuff through all the lines using the water pump. Two questions:
> 
> a ) do I still have to pump some in through the city water connection using a hand pump?
> 
> ...


I use both - the compressed air method and the antifreeze. Initially, I blow everything out with the compressed air (max 30psi)..For the antifreeze method, I have a RV bypass winterization kit installed. After I run the pump and let it pressurize (pulling in the antifreeze) I go around and do all the inside valves until I see pink stuff.

To do (a) Go outside to the city water inlet. Remove the small screen over the inlet and push in on the valve with a small screwdriver until you see antifreeze. Replace the screen. Remember your system is pressurized - so don't stand directly in front of the city water connection!

Don't forget to do the outside sink - next to the stove.......I don't have a built in black tank flush system so not sure what to tell you for that.

Here are some pics of how I do (a):


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> When winterizing this year I pushed the pink stuff through all the lines using the water pump. Two questions:
> 
> a ) do I still have to pump some in through the city water connection using a hand pump?
> 
> ...


I use both - the compressed air method and the antifreeze. Initially, I blow everything out with the compressed air (max 30psi)..For the antifreeze method, I have a RV bypass winterization kit installed. After I run the pump and let it pressurize (pulling in the antifreeze) I go around and do all the inside valves until I see pink stuff.

To do (a) Go outside to the city water inlet. Remove the small screen over the inlet and push in on the valve with a small screwdriver until you see antifreeze. Replace the screen. Remember your system is pressurized - so don't stand directly in front of the city water connection!

Don't forget to do the outside sink - next to the stove.......I don't have a built in black tank flush system so not sure what to tell you for that.

Here are some pics of how I do (a):
[/quote]

You said exactly what I do, and those pics attached are GREAT! This should be pinned for all to reference in the future, IMO.

You asked about putting pink stuff in the black and gray tanks. My answer is, "Yes." Every year in the fall, I rinse, and rinse, and rinse those two wastewater tanks until I get no crud coming from either tank. That said, I do not see how one can get all the water out of those tanks, no matter how much patience one has.

I let pink stuff run down the sink drains when winterizing, which ensures that I have the P-traps full in the bathroom and kitchen sinks, as well as the bathtub. Doing this also puts some pink stuff in the gray and black tanks. After I am all done filling lines with pink stuff, I go out and open up the gray and black tank valves and drain as much pink stuff as possible - but there will still be some left. Better that, than water! And also I leave both valves open so that no water can freeze and break those plastic gate-valve mechanisms. After I've parked it for the winter, I put the plastic cap on the gray/black outlet tube to keep critters from entering and building winter nests.

So - yes, I put pink stuff in the waste water tanks, but drain most of it. Anything left will not freeze, but just in case, I leave those valves open!

Just my opinion. (But it has worked well for me for five winters.)

Mike


----------

